# Informationen und Bitte um Hilfe gegen T-Dialin.net



## Rudolf Rednose (7 September 2004)

Hallo,

gerade habe ich die Meldung bekommen, dass ich mit „T-Dialin.net“ ins Internet gehe.

Ich habe DSL über T-ONLINE, einen Dialerschutz und zusätzlich bei der Telekom alle 0190-Nummern ff. sprerren lassen, so dass ein Dialer bei mir doch eigentlich nicht zur Geltung kommen kann, oder…?

Ich bin für jeden Informations- und ggf. Beseitigungstipp über T-Dialin.net dankbar.

Tschüs

Rudolf Rednose :roll:


----------



## Dino (7 September 2004)

Diese Meldung, von der Du sprichst, bezieht sich nicht auf einen Dialer, sondern vielmehr auf einen Proxy-Server von T-Online, über den Deine Daten fließen. Also keine Panik! Das ist ganz normal für T-Online-Surfer.

Ein solcher Proxy-Server von T-Online könnte z.B. wie folgt heißen:

pxxxxxxx.dip.t-dialin.net!


----------



## A John (7 September 2004)

Rudolf Rednose schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gerade habe ich die Meldung bekommen, dass ich mit „T-Dialin.net“ ins Internet gehe.


Hi,
schau mal bei SenderBase.org
http://www.senderbase.org/?tdaOrder=hostname asc&searchString=t-dialin.net&searchBy=domain

Alles klar? :-? 

Gruss A. John


----------



## ESC (7 September 2004)

Du hast T-DSL bei T-Com und einen Internetprovider T-Online, zu dem Du per T-dialin.net hingeführt wirst. T-dialin.net loswerden? Ganz einfach, T-DSL und T-Online Accounts kündigen....:bash: 

/ESC


----------



## Counselor (7 September 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Ein solcher Proxy-Server von T-Online könnte z.B. wie folgt heißen: pxxxxxxx.dip.t-dialin.net!


Meines Wissens nach verwendet T-Online keine Zwangsproxies. Man kann freiwillig den WWW-Proxy einstellen.


----------



## scrat007 (7 September 2004)

Stimmt, man kann den Proxy der Telekom verwenden aber auch darauf verzichten, er ist kein muß. Ich verwende ihn z.B. nicht.


----------



## Dino (7 September 2004)

Ist doch letztendlich auch wurscht, was man kann und was nicht. Auf jeden Fall kann sich Rudolf Rednose wieder entspannen. Seine Sorge, dass es sich um einen Dialer handeln könnte, ist unbegründet.


----------



## Rudolf Rednose (8 September 2004)

*Dankeschön*

vielen Dank für die schnellen Informationen...wobei halt für mich wirklich am wichtigsten ist, dass es kein (Abzocker-)Dialer ist. Ich bin halt leider kein PC-Spezialist.

Für einen Moment glaubte ich nämlich, dass meine ganzen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen/-bemühungen gegen Dialer und anderes "Ungeziefer" nichts taugten.

Allerdings wäre es wohl ganz gut gewesen, wenn die Leute von T-ONLINE ihre Nutzer entsprechend informiert hätten.

Einen schönen Tag noch wünschen

mit freundlichem Gruß

Rudolf Rednose und der Weihnachtsmann


----------



## IT-Schrauber (8 September 2004)

Dieses *.dip.t-dialin.net ist einfach nur der zur IP gehoerige Hostname der automatisch generiert ist und bei jeder Einwahl zusammen mit der IP zugewiesen wird. Das ist alles. Der wird eigentlich nur gerne zum "rückwärtsauflösen" der IP benutzt und hat ansonsten eher theoretische Bedeutung. Das sind Details die keinen Normaluser kümmern brauchen, daher dokumentiert T-Online die auch nicht 
(ob das nun ein gutes oder schlechtes Verhalten ist, will ich nicht diskutieren, gehoert auch nicht direkt hier hin *g*)

Wie hast Du denn überhaupt "erfahren" dass Du "mit T-Dialin.net" surfst?


----------



## Rudolf Rednose (10 September 2004)

*Dankeschön, Antwort und Rückfrage*

Hallo IT-Schrauber,

auch Dir zunächst ein Dankeschön für die Infos.

Meine Kritik an T-Online basiert vor allem darauf, dass jedem Internetnutzer ohne große Erfahrung (zu dieser Spezies zähle ich halt leider noch) sofort himmelangst wird, wenn er nur das Wörtchen "Dialer" liest.

Den Hinweis, dass ich mit T-Dialinet.com surfe, bekam ich als ich eine Antwort beim Forum Spotlight las. Da wurde ein kleiner Elefant mitangezeigt, der mit seinem Rüssel ein Schildchen hielt. In diesem Schild stand meine IP-Adresse und dass ich T-Dialinet.com nutze. Von einem Freund weiß ich, dass er so etwas auch schon einmal erlebte - nur war es bei ihm kein Elefant, sondern ein Zwerg.

In diesem Zusammenhang hätte ich noch eine Frage: Können auch Dritte diesen Elefanten (Zwerg) mit meinen Daten sehen und wie kann ich ggf. verhindern, dass jemand meine Daten bekommt und offenlegt. Selbst wenn dadurch kein Schaden angerichtet wird, ist es ja so eine Art "Schlüssellochspion".

Vielen Dank noch einmal und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht

Rudolf Rednose


----------



## technofreak (10 September 2004)

*Re: Dankeschön, Antwort und Rückfrage*



			
				Rudolf Rednose schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Schild stand meine IP-Adresse und dass ich T-Dialinet.com nutze.


Diese Information ist jedem zugänglich, dessen Seite du besuchtst . Damit ist aber insbesondere 
über den User , der  über eine dynamische IP , sorry aber das ist der Fachausdruck, ins Internet gehen,
nur dem Provider bekannt , wer sich dahinter , sprich persönliche Daten , verbirgt.
Er weiß lediglich , dass die Nummer von der T-Kom stammt , was bei einigen Millionen
IPs wenig weiterhilft.....

Daher kann derjenige , der die IP sieht absolut nichts damit anfangen, da die T-Kom und jeder andere Provider
diese Daten nur bei der Aufklärung von strafbaren Handlungen  an Straferfolgungsbehörden 
mittgeteilt werden dürfen. (Etwas vereinfacht dargestellt) 

Das macht es für Dialer-Betrieber  z.Z unmöglich , User, die über DSL ins Internet gehen 
abzuzocken. Die IP nützt ihnen  gar nichts ...

tf


----------



## ESC (10 September 2004)

Willkomen in der Wunderwelt des Internet. Natürlich weiss ein Server (von einem Forum und allem, was Du sonst ansurfst), von welcher IP-Adresse zugegriffen wird. Dir das in die Antwortseite einzufügen, ist nur ein Gag als Erinnerung, dass das Internet eben kein anonymes Meer ist. Natürlich wird jede Internetverbindung irgendwo abgehört, ohne ein klein wenig Aufwand ist aber der aktuelle Benutzer einer Verbindung nicht sofort ersichtlich, da ist ja eben das Dialin-Net als Puffer zwischen. 

Normalerweise ist man ein zu kleines Würstchen, um den Aufwand wert zu sein. Ich persönlich halte Nichts vom Verstecken, wenn Alle die Lauscher mit Informationen zumüllen, ist der Aufwand etwas Verwertbares herauszuprofilieren ziemlich unverhältnismässig.

Sollte man Dich allerdings strafrechtlich verfolgen, legen T-Com und T-Online aber gerne die Postadresse zu dem Anschluss auf, der zu einer bestimmten Zeit eine bestimmte IP-Adresse des Dialin-Net benutzt hat.....

/ESC


----------



## Rudolf Rednose (5 Mai 2005)

*Danke für die Infos*

Hallo Technofreak und ESC,

zwar kommt meine Antwort ziemlich spät und läßt sich nicht damit entschuldigen, dass einem als Alleinstehendem mit zwei Mädchen und Berufstätigkeit manchmal die Zeit davonrennt....trotzdem möchte ich Euch für die Hintergrundinformationen herzlich danken.

Für die Zukunft habe ich mir vorgnommen wenigstens einmal pro Woche bei Dialerschutz.de reinzusehen, denn das Forum gefällt mir sehr gut.

Auf Wiedersehen in der virtuellen- und eine angenehme Woche in der realen Welt.

Tschüs

Rudolf Rednose


----------

